# Any Clue Where To Buy A Union Jack?



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mrs O has just informed me that she wants to do something British this weekend for Her Majesty's Diamond Jubilee.

Where in the blazes can I get a Union Jack from at short notice?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm sorry but you have left yourself wide open for this.............................A flag shop!;-)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr.Ben

Call these people, I think they should have them


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Engineer said:


> I'm sorry but you have left yourself wide open for this.............................A flag shop!;-)


God loves a comedian, I think they are *****


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dizzy, will give them a try


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

If they don't have any, just get a massive Aussie flag and cut out the Union Jack.

It's not like your going to offend anyone.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> God loves a comedian, I think they are *****


At least you took it in the correct way! Good luck in your search.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> If they don't have any, just get a massive Aussie flag and cut out the Union Jack.
> 
> It's not like your going to offend anyone.


Good call...


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

And yes, that should be "you're". Not "your".

Although, being Aussie and all, might as well be "youse". But not "ewes".



- I suppose one might as well be thanful to the British, for one's mother tongue. -


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

She who must be obeyed has given the shop Dizzy advised about, a call, and they have some.

Gawd knows how much she is going to come home with. I have visions of my house having enough red, white and blue paraphenalia to cover Buckingham Palace


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> She who must be obeyed has given the shop Dizzy advised about, a call, and they have some.
> 
> Gawd knows how much she is going to come home with. I have visions of my house having enough red, white and blue paraphenalia to cover Buckingham Palace


I'm guessing she's the Queen then...


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Urgh. Posting on a BB is tedious to say the least.

Ogri. I'll be at the palace for most of the weekend. I shall be sure to pass on your wife's best wishes when we "do afternnon tea" with her mejesty.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just remember the correct protocol.

For the first address it is "your majesty", subsequent addresses it it "ma'am"

Spot the ex-squaddie who met a few royals


----------

